# Help me make my husband gain weight!



## MeganS (Jul 3, 2008)

My husband is 30 yrs old, and about 5'9". In January he weighed 127lbs. I made him weigh himself last night, and he now weighs 113lbs. Since I've know him he's always been a really thin guy, but it is out of control now. He is not a healthy eater by any means, and there is no changing that. Every morning I make him an iced cappuccino, and for the past week I have been sneaking heavy cream into it, to try and get some extra fat into him. Does anyone have any ideas as to how I can sneak anything into him to get him to gain? He has a huge sweet tooth, and doesn't care for many veggies. Or does anyone know of any supplements, or anything to help him gain weight? Please help, I feel like he is disappearing right in front of me.







TIA!


----------



## Sileree (Aug 15, 2006)

Give him beer.


----------



## MeganS (Jul 3, 2008)

He isn't a big drinker either. He is from South Africa, and doesn't really like American beer. Now if I could find some Castle Lager, he might drink more often.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

honstly, I'd make him go to the doctor ...unexplained weight loss can be a sign of something extremely serious.....I can't even picture what a 113 lb 5-9 male would LOOK likie...he has to be EMACIATED. There are just so many things that could be wrong......


----------



## neverdoingitagain (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sileree* 
Give him beer.









so true...
Lets see...peanut butter sandwiches? guacamole? Oooh! Learn how to make cheesecake. Or ice cream.







:
Oh, to have these sort of weight issues








Seriously though, does he have allergies, health issues? How often is he eating? Whats his stress level like?
What is he eating in the morning beside cappacino?


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm not sure that gaining unhealthy weight would be better than being too skinny. Loading up with processed foods is not going to improve his health any. I don't think it will do any good to try to manipulate weight onto him. If he doesn't take responsibility for his own health, there is little anyone else can do.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

I would also try to get him to a Dr. That is extremely underweight (on the bmi calculator, 18.5 is the start of underweight, your DH would be around 16).


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I also would ask him to see a doctor. There could be something seriously wrong.


----------



## MeganS (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I might really have to try adding some protein shake powder to his cappucino. He would never eat avocado, he thinks it is gross. He really just doesn't eat much at all. He says I never make meals he likes (i.e. not one of his 3-4 favorite meals). Even when I do make a meal he likes, he barely eats any of it. Sunday morning I made him pancakes because that is what he said he wanted, and he only ate one, and then said he was full. I can't control what he eats while he is at work, because he won't take a lunch. So he normally eats potato wedges(he works in a deli, that also sells fried foods). At this point I am happy to have him eat fast food, because he actually eats a full meal when he eats fast food. And I do completely agree that he needs to see a Dr. ASAP. It's just a matter of getting our insurance straightened out so he can see one. I do kind of think it is just a matter of him not eating enough, because honestly he could care less if he eats or not, he just doesn't really get hungry. Although I know that is probably a problem too, I think I just want to believe he is okay. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

Does he complain of stomachaches, or have constipation or diarrhea or anything? Could it be celiac or a food intolerance or food making him uncomfortable so he doesn't want to eat? That is seriously underweight. I'm 5'7" and 114 and I know I'm too skinny.


----------



## MeganS (Jul 3, 2008)

He does complain of stomach aches a lot. I know that he has pretty much stopped eating eggs for breakfast, because he says they upset his stomach. So I don't know what is going on, I am definitely going to try to get him into the Dr. soon.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I would make him go straight to the doctor.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

A guy I am sorta dating







is almost 6ft and 110 pounds and I keep wondering the same thing.
I think there really must be some underlying issue. I'll be watching this thread.


----------

